# Sundown Friday 1/21



## Madroch (Jan 20, 2011)

If the storm overperforms a bit... will be lining up early to get some.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll be there for the night shift.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2011)

Madroch said:


> If the storm overperforms a bit... will be lining up early to get some.



Might be joining you. Hope it's an overperformer...


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2011)

MWS Albany has upped us to 4-8". Taunton is not on board with that yet. However, both offices are indicating calm wind through tonight which is a good thing. With the current snow pack as crusty as it is, it could easily all blow off. If the 4"+ materializes, I should be there for first or an early chair. Missed the epic storm, but hope to get a piece of this one. Even though this is much smaller, 4-8" over the N'E and Ex bumps, the new course on Stinger/Ex and with a solid base in the woods, there should be plenty to keep me occupied.


----------



## severine (Jan 20, 2011)

Channel 3 said about 10 minutes ago that locally, some areas of NW CT could get 10" or more.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 20, 2011)

Things seem to be trending slightly better-- I figure 4 or more on the ground will drag me to the hill early for at least a couple of hours.  I don't think we should have too much trouble keeping occupied.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Things seem to be trending slightly better-- I figure 4 or more on the ground will drag me to the hill early for at least a couple of hours.  I don't think we should have too much trouble keeping occupied.



Listen to you. :lol: "4 or more on the ground will *drag *me to the hill"....

Spoiled by that big dump a few weeks ago. Before that 2" would get us all excited.... :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Decisions decisions....  Do I use a vaca day tomorrow for this?


----------



## Madroch (Jan 20, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Decisions decisions....  Do I use a vaca day tomorrow for this?



LOL at Greg- spoiled indeed-like I'm a rwgular powder hound.  Reality is I need enough to justify a late arrival to work... 4 should do it..


----------



## 2knees (Jan 20, 2011)

while the NWS hasnt said it yet, Joe Furey on wtic 1080 said, at lunchtime, that the storm is now bigger and closer then this mornings projection.  He said statewide 5"-10" and he also said that the model that did best with the monster dump 2 weeks ago was actually calling for over a foot of snow.  we could be in it deep again.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 20, 2011)

2knees said:


> while the NWS hasnt said it yet, Joe Furey on wtic 1080 said, at lunchtime, that the storm is now bigger and closer then this mornings projection.  He said statewide 5"-10" and he also said that the model that did best with the monster dump 2 weeks ago was actually calling for over a foot of snow.  we could be in it deep again.



NAM bufkit for BDL earlier spit out 14 inches....that is a pipe dream I am sure---but I'm planning to be in line at opening.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2011)

Madroch said:


> NAM bufkit for BDL earlier spit out 14 inches....that is a pipe dream I am sure---but I'm planning to be in line at opening.



9 am start. Will have time to clear the driveway and for some coffee. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2011)

*Ahem...*

Warnings issued:



> Winter Storm Warning
> 
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> ...





> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
> 350 PM EST THU JAN 20 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## Madroch (Jan 20, 2011)

Grassi pulling the trigger on a vacation day/? Tough call.  I'n not sure I would burn a day for this storm-- at least not this winter.  Last winter definately, but things get interesting again next week.....and tomorrow may bust low....


----------



## WJenness (Jan 20, 2011)

Taunton went up on estimates...

work went from 2"-6" to 4"-10"



-w


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm going to try and get there for the 6-10 shift. Dress warm!


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Grassi pulling the trigger on a vacation day/? Tough call.  I'n not sure I would burn a day for this storm-- at least not this winter.  Last winter definately, but things get interesting again next week.....and tomorrow may bust low....



Waiting for anything better might not be the smartest move either.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2011)

In for first chair...  Bring it Ma Nature.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope its good for you guys!!!  
steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2011)

post some pics so the rest of us can be jealous.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 20, 2011)

Greg said:


> Waiting for anything better might not be the smartest move either.



I hear ya, been burned doing that.. there may be nothing better down the road.  Such a crap shoot.  This storm just feels dicey (NAM SE again, blah)... if we hadn't just gotten thumped and restored my faith I would be expecting the worst.  I will hope for the best and make the call in the am.  Hoping to be in line not behind my desk!


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2011)

Snowing already....


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 21, 2011)

2" max here in Southbury so far... Hope New Hartford faired better....


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2011)

About 3"+ here. Still snowing. Nothing epic, but should make for some nice turns this morning.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like ~5" based on the Web cam. Heading up for first chair


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2011)

Enjoy it guys!  I had to be the responsible one this time and head into work.  It was very very difficult to not turn around and head to Sundown...  I'll be waiting for the first hand reports so I can torture myself even more.  At least I'll be up there later to pick up the scraps.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Enjoy it guys!  I had to be the responsible one this time and head into work.  It was very very difficult to not turn around and head to Sundown...  I'll be waiting for the first hand reports so I can torture myself even more.  At least I'll be up there later to pick up the scraps.



Yea I hear ya Its gotta be at least 18' for me to skip work  ;-)

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Yea I hear ya Its gotta be at least 18' for me to skip work  ;-)
> 
> steveo



I would have skipped work in a heart beat today if there wasn't so much that I should be doing around here.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Enjoy it guys!  I had to be the responsible one this time and head into work.  It was very very difficult to not turn around and head to Sundown...  I'll be waiting for the first hand reports so I can torture myself even more.  At least I'll be up there later to pick up the scraps.







powhunter said:


> Yea I hear ya Its gotta be at least 18' for me to skip work  ;-)
> 
> steveo



I bagged it... not enough to justify a "late" arrival to work.  Will live vicariously throuogh the TRs until I can get there tonight or tomorrow.  Enjoy!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 21, 2011)

I only ski packed powder.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I only ski packed powder.


:beer: 

I'm baking instead. Coconut, Banana, & Cream Muffins so far...I think whoopie pies will be next.


----------

